# Festool storage boxs



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok. I have broken one lid and melted one in 8 years. 

Must be total junk


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've broken 2 in under a year, and they don't even go in the trailer. 


Not to mention the one that was shattered when it got to my house.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I dropped a 10' long 4x4 on a stack and broke a lid. 

I melted one with a heater once. 

I use them as step stools and saw horses. 

Mine are stained, covered in all sorts of crud, but still kicking.

I have seen shipping damage before, who knows how they did that.

They are made to handle 250 pounds on them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I was talking quality. I think they are junk.



They are extremely good quality. The inserts fit the tools perfectly and there's no other box on the market which works like they do and holds tools like they do.

Yeah they may not be the toughest boxes but that's not a segment of the market they were designed for but I have had them tip over in my trailer numerous times and stood on them untold amounts of times and not broken one yet. Which if anyone was gonna have a broken one it would be me seeings I have so many stacked up like I do.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

I got into festool in 2010 . I have had 5-6 systainers that long and loads more since. 
I have yet to break one
I have had stacks fall over in the van


what did you do to break them


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I own a couple
> 
> 
> View attachment 143882


love it !!!!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Alan M said:


> I got into festool in 2010 . I have had 5-6 systainers that long and loads more since.
> I have yet to break one
> I have had stacks fall over in the van
> 
> ...



One broke in shipping, one fell 30" off a tailgate, and someone used one for a step stool.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I was talking quality. I think they are junk.


You must have had the blue ones with the Makita name on them... :clap::laughing:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

m1911 said:


> You must have had the blue ones with the Makita name on them... :clap::laughing:


Ouch! Below the belt!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> One broke in shipping, one fell 30" off a tailgate, and someone used one for a step stool.


Cant really blame the systainer on the shipping issue. Could have been run over or kicked around for all you know. 

I have dropped mine from 4-5ft full of tools and not broken one so perhaps it was just unlucky how hit hit the floor. I cracked my stanley fatmax box in half once because i only latched one side and picked it up and it cracked the side open. I wouldnt say as a whole the Fatmax boxes were crap though. Was just unlucky. 

I have stood on mine hundreds of times. Damn that picture i put up the bottom box prob has 200lbs+ ontop of it on uneven ground and no cracked or broken box. 


But i bet if you dropped your iphone and the screen cracked like they do almost every time. you wouldn't say the iphones were junk :blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Cant really blame the systainer on the shipping issue. Could have been run over or kicked around for all you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never broken an iPhone screen. I have broken several androids, but a tool box is designed to protect the tools. A phone isn't designed to take a beating. 


I'll get you guys some pictures.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So did the tool get destroyed from the cracked case?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So did the tool get destroyed from the cracked case?



It will next time seeing there is no case.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've never broken an iPhone screen. I have broken several androids, but a tool box is designed to protect the tools. A phone isn't designed to take a beating.
> 
> 
> I'll get you guys some pictures.



That's not my point. My point is if you dropped your iPhone and screen broke would you call the phone junk?

It's the same with festool boxes. just because you managed to break the 2 you own it don't make them junk. Just means you put them through more than they were designed to handle. 

If you want boxes you can drop and throw around get some dewalt boxes.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've broken 2 in under a year, and they don't even go in the trailer.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the one that was shattered when it got to my house.


Contact Festool, they're pretty good at handling what you feel is a problem with their product.

I have yet to break a Systainer, I have over 75 of them. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Contact Festool, they're pretty good at handling what you feel is a problem with their product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tom did you ever do a sys stack picture?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Tom did you ever do a sys stack picture?


I'm afraid of heights.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I do like the tackle boxes.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I do like the tackle boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Yeah they are sweet. I have one full of my hole saws. Works great for that. 

The Kreg on looks nice but I got their big set and I doubt I would fit it all in there. Plus I got no room for my Systainers.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom M said:


> Oh you know where Im coming from, you know. You want to by systainers for spackle knives be my guest



That's not a bad idea. I haven't yet though.


----------

